# bikes in dubai



## dabudaplayer (Aug 28, 2010)

so im new to dubai and i wanted to get a dirt bike to ride the desert with.
problem is i cant seem to find an affordable bike for sale anywhere :/
ive looked on dubizzle and i only found one bike for 3000 dirhams
does anybody know sites that could help me find a bike for under 3000?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

dabudaplayer said:


> so im new to dubai and i wanted to get a dirt bike to ride the desert with.
> problem is i cant seem to find an affordable bike for sale anywhere :/
> ive looked on dubizzle and i only found one bike for 3000 dirhams
> does anybody know sites that could help me find a bike for under 3000?


Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------



## dabudaplayer (Aug 28, 2010)

like i said... i already looked in dubizzle but couldnt find a good deal
i saw one for 1200 at autodealer but it was sold already

most ads that i respond to are outdated anyway and they dont have it anymore


----------



## dabudaplayer (Aug 28, 2010)

do you have anymore sites where i can post wanted ads?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

dabudaplayer said:


> do you have anymore sites where i can post wanted ads?


Im still learning my way...im not aware of any others, but im sure there will be many more


----------



## dabudaplayer (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, well thanks for the sites :}
i hope i get an offer soon


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you think 3000dhs is expensive for a bike you may be in the wrong country!


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If you think 3000dhs is expensive for a bike you may be in the wrong country!


could not agree more......

My bicycle was 3000 € back home, and I brought it on the plane, since the same type of bike was more like 25000 aed here. (and there is no engine ;-) )


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

You should probably save your money a little longer and get something a little more expensive. If you haven't figured it out yet the people who use dirt bikes, quads or any type of off road vehicle here in the UAE beat the crap out of them...So let the buyer beware and get something pretty new if you don't want to get stranded in the desert.....
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## dabudaplayer (Aug 28, 2010)

well its not that i think that its expensive, but it would be my first bike and im not looking for some 7000 dirham bike to ride around to get used to it
plus im only 15 so its a bit harder to get money for me


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

dabudaplayer said:


> so im new to dubai and i wanted to get a dirt bike to ride the desert with.
> problem is i cant seem to find an affordable bike for sale anywhere :/
> ive looked on dubizzle and i only found one bike for 3000 dirhams
> does anybody know sites that could help me find a bike for under 3000?


Hi Dabudaplayer,

Welcome to Dubai. You can visit Aweer (Not the used car complex), the road which joins Al Khail road. You will find "Motorcycle city" , next to the Ducati showroom, and a few other motorbike shops on the small parallel roads behind it. You can also try a couple of magazines like Autotrader and Wheels which you can get hold of at petrol bunks. They cater to cars mostly but you can give it a shot. Most sales for bikes happen through word of mouth. 

As mentioned by other members, beware of conditions of offroad vehicles, both 4X4's and bikes as most are driven hard. 

You can contact Joe at Motorcycle city and I can forward you contact numbers for a couple of other individuals in the same industry.

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Brian


----------

